
Scientists in Germany, Peru and Taiwan to Lose Access to Elsevier Journals - rvern
http://www.nature.com/news/scientists-in-germany-peru-and-taiwan-to-lose-access-to-elsevier-journals-1.21223
======
biehl
How about "Scientists in Germany, Peru and Taiwan to Rightfully Dump Elsevier
Journals" ?

Or maybe "Librarians in Germany, Peru and Taiwan to Rightfully Dump Elsevier
Journals" ?

------
kaffee
Title is inaccurate. The scientists in question can simply go to sci-hub and
input the DOI to access the Elsevier articles.

We need more heroes like Alexandra Elbakyan.

~~~
yladiz
This isn't a solution because, while yes, it does allow them to access
some/all of the specific journals and articles the academics would need to
use, but the schools/country aren't going to advocate for this since they want
the contract with Elsevier in general even if they don't like the terms.

~~~
rvern
It isn't a solution in theory, but it's a great solution in practice.

You're right that the schools won't advocate so-called piracy, but they don't
seem to care too much about dropping the subscriptions either.

------
jmnicholson
I think science is at an interesting point. We've just had our Napster moment
with Sci-hub. We'll soon have our Youtube moments with Authorea
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qa1ObxI_dqU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qa1ObxI_dqU))
and the rise of preprints in new disciplines, In short, I see self-publishing
and dissemination increasing in the coming years.

Maybe we'll have our Justin Bieber of research quite soon!

~~~
trendia
Authorea looks cool, but you should probably disclose in the comment that you
are associated with it. You might even get more attention to it that way, too.

------
maverick_iceman
In subjects like physics journals are already an anachronism as everything is
published and referred via arXiv anyway.

------
sctb
Previous related discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13187315](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13187315)

------
a3n
Why not change "publish or perish" to "edit, review or publish or perish?"
Gather a union of universities, or a guild or whatnot, and publish through
guild venues.

------
jrochkind1
How long til Elsevier sues scihub? What scihub does isn't possibly legal, is
it?

~~~
schoen
About negative 19 months (Elsevier filed a lawsuit against Sci-Hub on June 3,
2015).

[http://www.stephenmclaughlin.net/2016/03/18/elsevier-v-
sci-h...](http://www.stephenmclaughlin.net/2016/03/18/elsevier-v-sci-hub-on-
the-docket/)

